# Ipad2 contre ipad3 par apple :-)



## David16 (13 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour, 

Je viens vous éxpliquer mon éxpérience avec le SAV apple ... J'avais acheté un iPad 2 32 giga vers sa sortie et j'avais décellé des fuites de lumière bien connues de ces modèles .

Arrivant à la fin de la garantie , j'ai voulu repartir avec un neuf ( reconditionné ) donc coup de fil à apple . Deux échanges plus tard et toujours les fuites de lumière présentes en cherchant bien ... J'ai poussé une petite gueulante et résultat je vais avoir un iPad 3 32 giga NEUF et garantie 1 An ... 

Comme quoi il faut insister un petit peu . Mais rester courtois un minimum tout de même ...


----------

